# Ariens 921020 Deluxe 30 Lubrication



## sawtooth111 (Jan 1, 2018)

I have an Ariens 921020 Deluxe 30 with the subaru sx30 engine. I haven't used it much, am just getting around to changing the engine and gear oils and have a few questions. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

1) The subaru engine has 2 dipsticks but I assume I just use the drain plug and dipstick on the right side...that the left one is redundant. I am planning on using synthetic 10w30.

2) When I have the machine inside the garage I smell sulphur. I assume this is the gear oil. Does the factory gear oil have an additive that smells like sulphur? 

3) I ordered the Ariens L3 Gear oil for the gear box change.

4) I have a small leak which seems to be from under the engine. I tipped the unit back to work on a rake so maybe that allowed the leak to...leak out? Surprised to have a leak with so few hours. Leak looks like used motor oil. I am going to thoroughly check there, everywhere. 

5) Last... High temp grease for Rake zerks... Where are other grease fittings that may need grease??

Thank you... Michael, Winthrop WA


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

On the new machine the gear oil doesn't sell like sulfur. I don't know what they used years ago.

Maybe the oil leak was caused by rolling the machine on the bucket. Maybe it leaked out the dip stick tube, or maybe the muffler or carburetor under the right conditions.

I made a dumb movie how to grease these up, maybe you will find something useful.


----------



## sawtooth111 (Jan 1, 2018)

Very nice...not dumb and...thank you. M


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

On er.


----------

